# Obama comments on marijuana



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.co...ana-no-more-dangerous-than-alcohol/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

For the first time ever, I agree with him.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I agree with what he said but not sure on his goals. Alcohol abused or in the wrong hands is very dangerous. I don't see the need to go into the problems alcohol causes every day.

I think what Colorado and Washington did was outstanding. They listened to their people and acted. That is a great victory for State Rights. You don't need to approve on what they did, just the fact they did it. 

I don't agree with him making the follow up suggestion on cocaine and meth. There is scientific data that can back up the use of them and why they need to be controlled. Marijuana seems to have a use, even if it's minor, to the people who use it to settle their stomachs and actually have an appetite during other medical treatments makes a world of difference. It's the association with other drugs that have continued this misguided racist law to allow big money to keep it illegal.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

In any situation, I would rather deal with someone smoking than someone drinking. I can't drink even if I wanted to because of medication I'm on. But why not let me mellow out like everyone drinking? Legalize it.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I hate to agree with him on anything but this time he's right.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Going home and being able to unwind with a few tokes after a hard or stressful day of work should not be illegal.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder how many million Americans have been locked up for getting caught with grass. It's quite an industry; follow the money trail.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

No issues with it. My neighbor had cancer she beat it and still on the last set of light chemo. It made her sick as a dog and she would smoke for a week after chemo helped her a lot. 

Plus I am invested in several "pot stocks" so I hope it gets to more states. Lol.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

But it is just as dangerious as alcohol.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChuChu said:


> But it is just as dangerious as alcohol.


yep, pretty dangerous when they throw you in jail for it. Other than that, not so much.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't give that a**h*** the satisfaction of agreeing with him if he said the sky was blue.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> But it is just as dangerious as alcohol.


Are you suggesting outlawing alcohol..how did probation work out?

We have a problem with the number of people in prison, we are out of room to store people. So the solution is to turn out some early. Sex Offenders and dangerous people. A third of all prison admissions are from non violent drug offenses. Since 2000, that number has increased for Americans behind bars increased by 15% (US population increased by only 6.4%). Marijuana arrests accounted for 47.4% of the drug abuse arrests (89% percent of these arrests were for possession).

The "Land of the Free" has more people in prison that any other Country. Think about that, more than China and Russia.

I don't use or really care what others do. I see a missed chance at helping people. I just see a chance at putting the right criminals behind bars. I'll take the guy in my neighbor hood that wants to smoke, eat or whatever else they do with pot over the pedophile or other sex offender or violent criminal any day.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

bill said:


> I think what Colorado and Washington did was outstanding. They listened to their people and acted. That is a great victory for State Rights. You don't need to approve on what they did, just the fact they did it.


Colorado is off to a rocky start...$1 million/day in sales, but federal banking rules have the banks scared off from accepting their money, same w/ the charge card co.s. Most all business is in cash right now, which will bring out the thugs. Renting warehouses to store your cash is not the best business model. Feds will have to eventually ease up, or maybe they're hoping for the worst for the state marijuana industry, self-destruction?


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

They will take the money. They have been taking it from medical dispenseries for years with no prob just like the government has taken the hundreds of millions in tax dollars they paid in and said nothing about it. The smart one still pay sales tax as you can go away for life on tax evasion of what you sell where the drug charges are minimal.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

tamucc04 said:


> They will take the money. They have been taking it from medical dispenseries for years with no prob just like the government has taken the hundreds of millions in tax dollars they paid in and said nothing about it. The smart one still pay sales tax as you can go away for life on tax evasion of what you sell where the drug charges are minimal.


Who will take the money? Articles I've read state they will be paying their state sales taxes in cash, which can be a huge problem.

Here's one, I couldn't find the best one that I've read...
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/jan/12/banks-turn-away-cash-from-legal-marijuana-in-color/


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> But it is just as dangerious as alcohol.


Yea right


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

It's only dangerous if you spill bong water on the couch, and your dad finds out. 

They say 65 million Americans have arrest records. I wonder what percentage came from marijuana. Every time someone applies for a job, they have to checkmark if they've ever been arrested. I wonder how many people have been denied jobs, just for that. And given up trying. 

Also, remember that alcohol prohibition was the real start of the American mafia, who began muscling in on illegal sales. There were shoot-outs, cargoes hijacked. People died, or went to prison. Funny how history keeps repeating itself, with slightly different variations. I hear even Tommy Chong went to prison, because his name was on a brand of pipes and accessories. Heroic federal agents busted down his door and dragged him out of bed. Dunno where Cheech was, they'd split up by then. Dangerous guys, those two.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats interesting goags. 30 stores are generating sales over 1 million everyday. All in cash. Thats a whole lot of temptation for all the wrong people


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats the best words that ever come out his mouth


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Legalize it already, it's insane that it's even being debated still.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

NSA is spying on most every person on the planet and headlines will be about our pitiful Pres talking about dope. Wag the dog.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Could this ad only be a year away?


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I wouldn't give that a**h*** the satisfaction of agreeing with him if he said the sky was blue.


And that attitude is the worst problem in this nation.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

bill said:


> Are you suggesting outlawing alcohol..how did probation work out?
> 
> We have a problem with the number of people in prison, we are out of room to store people. So the solution is to turn out some early. Sex Offenders and dangerous people. A third of all prison admissions are from non violent drug offenses. Since 2000, that number has increased for Americans behind bars increased by 15% (US population increased by only 6.4%). Marijuana arrests accounted for 47.4% of the drug abuse arrests (89% percent of these arrests were for possession).
> 
> ...


Mind telling me how you got all that out of my post?


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

From documentaries I have seen in the past the IRS will take the money no prob. 

And on the people that have been arrested they still broke a law passion and simple. Kinda like I recently got a speeding ticket going 76 in a 70. I thought it was a 75. Less than a week after the speed limit was raised. Judge still made me pay the fine as I broke a law that was currently set in place at the time of the offense.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Shallow Minded said:


> For the first time ever, I agree with him.


Wow do you really think that, or did you not think first before you said it.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

What happened to smoke free zones ? The smoking police ? Second hand smoke ?

You think drug Chemical Plant - Constriction Site drug testing will change ?

If Obamas for it ... it must be OK ... He wouldn't tell you a lie right ...

*MB*


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

MB said:


> What happened to smoke free zones ? The smoking police ? Second hand smoke ?
> 
> You think drug Chemical Plant - Constriction Site drug testing will change ?
> 
> *MB*


Don't believe it's legal in public. My guess is most work places will keep on testing for marijuana especially where it could be a safety concern.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

ChuChu said:


> But it is just as dangerious as alcohol.


Sorry I could not believe what I heard and quoted the wrong post. Do you really believe that or did you not think before you said it. You should do some research.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

FISHROADIE said:


> Wow do you really think that, or did you not think first before you said it.


I said it, I meant it. Sorry you don't agree but hey, you have the right to disagree.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

What if it's proven by a Dr. you hand large traces of pot in your blood stream ...

So now your considered to have a mental condition that keeps you from owning a CHL ...

The Prez. and Government would never do that ... Would they ???

*MB*


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Legalize it .


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Kenner21 said:


> Don't believe it's legal in public. My guess is most work places will keep on testing for marijuana especially where it could be a safety concern.


It may be a safety concern but they tests for insurance/legality reasons.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Even if it's legalized everywhere, you'll still have companies with zero tolerance policies for it until they can develop a test that tells you whether the person is high right now or was a week ago. That's the big problem with pot and safety concerns like chemical plants, auto accidents, commercial captains, etc. There isn't anything like a breathalyzer or blood alcohol test to tell you whether or not someone is high right now, only that they've been high and pot is in their system.

I really don't care what people do on their own time and honestly don't have an issue with people smoking pot but, I wouldn't have an employee that tested dirty even if pot was legal, there's just know way for me to know when he was high and I can't risk my livelihood so somebody can 'legally' toke up after work.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bg said:


> Even if it's legalized everywhere, you'll still have companies with zero tolerance policies for it until they can develop a test that tells you whether the person is high right now or was a week ago. That's the big problem with pot and safety concerns like chemical plants, auto accidents, commercial captains, etc. There isn't anything like a breathalyzer or blood alcohol test to tell you whether or not someone is high right now, only that they've been high and pot is in their system.
> 
> I really don't care what people do on their own time and honestly don't have an issue with people smoking pot but, I wouldn't have an employee that tested dirty even if pot was legal, there's just know way for me to know when he was high and I can't risk my livelihood so somebody can 'legally' toke up after work.


Very true on the first part.

The second part I also agree with, it should be up to the owner/company to make a policy.

There are some professions I don't want the people using and I understand now there are some in those professions that use today.

I hope unbiased scientific research gets done.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> Sorry I could not believe what I heard and quoted the wrong post. Do you really believe that or did you not think before you said it. You should do some research.


I've seen people so stoned on weed that they couldn't even walk much less drive....My own research!!!!!!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Talked to my neighbor the other day about it. He is a cop btw. I said if it was legalized I still wouldn't do it because of the random drug tests at my job. His point was that right now companies test for "illegal" drugs in your system. If pot was "legal" then why would they test for it? He said if it's legal then it would be the same as going home and having a beer after work, but instead you could smoke a bowl. It would just have to have similar laws as alcohol, like no driving under influence (DUI/DWI) and no driving with it lit in the car (open container). Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Talked to my neighbor the other day about it. He is a cop btw. I said if it was legalized I still wouldn't do it because of the random drug tests at my job. His point was that right now companies test for "illegal" drugs in your system. If pot was "legal" then why would they test for it? He said if it's legal then it would be the same as going home and having a beer after work, but instead you could smoke a bowl. It would just have to have similar laws as alcohol, like no driving under influence (DUI/DWI) and no driving with it lit in the car (open container). Will be interesting to see what happens.


DUI/DWI laws still apply in all States. Just like an alcohol DUI, you'll face fines, drivers license suspension, and potentially jail time.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

What is the world coming to? 

Making moonshine on TV and smoking dope on the I-net! 

Lawdy! lol


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

OnedayScratch said:


> It may be a safety concern but they tests for insurance/legality reasons.


That is what I meant if someone does something unsafe and they blow up a plant while they have weed in their system then the company could be liable. I just didn't choose my words as well as you.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

FISHROADIE said:


> Sorry I could not believe what I heard and quoted the wrong post. Do you really believe that or did you not think before you said it. You should do some research.


No worries mate!:rotfl:


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I work for a company based out of Denver and they just fired a few for failure. Company policy who they want working for them. Like some companies song you can't use tobacco and work for them. Or can fire you on spot for using a cell phone while driving. Their company they make the rules.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

not arguing just want to know how many of you company men or women have had one too many and went to work the next day ?


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a friend who is confined to a wheelchair. He can have any narcotic prescribed for his pain, but what works best for him is marajuana. So he could assure himself that he got clean pot, not tainted with anything, (the real problem with black market supplies) he grew several plants for his own use. A friend told a friend who told the authorities and long story short, he spent nearly a year in jail. 

21 states have made it legal for medicinal purposes. What is wrong with Texas that that we are still incarcerating people over this!? :headknock


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Bottom line, if a person can legally have a drink there's no reason he can't legally have a toke. Moderation and knowing your limit if the key. If it's something you chose not to do then more power to you but it should come down to individual choice.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

spuds said:


> 21 states have made it legal for medicinal purposes. What is wrong with Texas that that we are still incarcerating people over this!? :headknock


Don't know of any place that's incarcerating anyone for smoking this any more. They incarcerate for distribution (illegal drug and not paying taxes - take your choice) or anyone caught with an amount beyond what their personal use should be.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

CG has already come out stating zero tolerance or license will be yanked. I see more random drug test for companies with drug policies ect... Now those on welfare will use their money to buy weed. Don't know the answer but someone needs to figure it out before treating it just like alcohol.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Employers will still drug test.Forget about it .


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Some of you guys are seriously misinformed and/or are just responding with emotion and not fact. Operating motor vehicles under the influence of ANY mind altering drug (booze, weed, coke, meth, crack, prescription meds, etc.) is already illegal and will earn you a DWI in the State of Texas. Also, I assure you, there are tests that are in the works that are similar to alcohol where you can just blow or whatever to see if you're currenty under the influence. It's capitalism, where there is an opportunity for $$, people will make it. 

I am dumbfounded that legalizing weed is still a topic of conversation. Just do it already.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

MB said:


> What if it's proven by a Dr. you hand large traces of pot in your blood stream ...
> 
> So now your considered to have a mental condition that keeps you from owning a CHL ...
> 
> ...


lol what? Large traces of pot in your blood stream is a mental condition?

Did you have large traces of pot in your blood stream when you wrote this?


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Not to hijack, but I was asked while in a jury pool if I thought pot was a gateway drug. My answer was, that I did not have the foggiest idea, (I was obviously not selected).
Is there a correct answer to the gateway question?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> But it is just as dangerious as alcohol.


Retarded...I've never taken care of a patient dying from marijuanaism in over 20 years. Alcohol Kills!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Retarded...I've never taken care of a patient dying from marijuanaism in over 20 years. Alcohol Kills!


How many have you treated that were injured by someone under the influence of marijuana?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Retarded...I've never taken care of a patient dying from marijuanaism in over 20 years. Alcohol Kills!


Lung or throat cancer maybe?


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

bluefin said:


> Don't know of any place that's incarcerating anyone for smoking this any more. They incarcerate for distribution (illegal drug and not paying taxes - take your choice) or anyone caught with an amount beyond what their personal use should be.


And your point is? This approach still leaves Texas in the Dark Ages in the way we deal with this issue.

So you're saying that you are OK with the black market being the main supplier to Texans, allowing the illicit market to maximize their profits because there is no legal avenue to procur it? All Texans, including those who use it because it treats their medical conditions, should rely on underworld drug dealers?

It seems a huge majority of Texans are in favor of legalilzing it.

Why do you think other states have moved ahead with common sense laws on this, but the issue is not getting any traction here?

There is an election in November. I suggest you ask the question and make sure you know how your candidates stand on this issue.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> How many have you treated that were injured by someone under the influence of marijuana?


A lot less than the number of people injured by those not on marijuana.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> How many have you treated that were injured by someone under the influence of marijuana?


Actually none that I'm aware of, although I have already seen a lifetime worth of carnage directly related to alcohol.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bg said:


> Lung or throat cancer maybe?


MJ smoked out of a pipe, bong, or one hitter (about all you need with the stuff they have these days, or so I'm told) probably has 1/100th the amount of carcinogens found in a cigarette. I haven't seen any cancer directly linked to grass. Stoners who also smoke cigarettes are at high risk for malignancy.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

spuds said:


> And your point is? This approach still leaves Texas in the Dark Ages in the way we deal with this issue.
> 
> So you're saying that you are OK with the black market being the main supplier to Texans, allowing the illicit market to maximize their profits because there is no legal avenue to procur it? All Texans, including those who use it because it treats their medical conditions, should rely on underworld drug dealers?
> 
> ...


The black market will still exist. The cartels will not just go away.

Buying it on the street will be tax free and substantially cheaper than the legal purchase. Once purchased, no authorities will be able to know whether it was purchased from Fran in a dispensary or Z-Dawg on the corner, and now there will be no reprecussions either way.

The vast majority of marijuana will still pour across the border.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I've seen people so stoned on weed that they couldn't even walk much less drive....My own research!!!!!!


If that's the case, marijuana must have not been the only thing in their system. I'd trust someone smoking and driving over drinking and driving.

Legalize it.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> How many have you treated that were injured by someone under the influence of marijuana?


Are you referring to smoking and driving?

If so, it's already illegal to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

txjustin said:


> Are you referring to smoking and driving?
> 
> If so, it's already illegal to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol.


Oh really? Why is that?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> How many have you treated that were injured by someone under the influence of marijuana?


Now that I think about it, some of my patients with coronary artery disease / obesity could have been linked to marijuana & Chee-tos toxicity. I will keep an eye out for orange fingertips with my assessments moving forward just to be fair.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> Oh really? Why is that?


Why what? Why is it illegal to drive under the influence? If so, I defer that question to the proper LEO agency, whichever one that may be.

But to reiterate, yes, it's illegal to drive under the influence of drugs and alcohol and if caught you will get a DWI.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> Oh really? Why is that?


Because the stoners will be holding up traffic by green light take off delays while drunks are running red lights and killing innocent people.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

txjustin said:


> Why what? Why is it illegal to drive under the influence? If so, I defer that question to the proper LEO agency, whichever one that may be.
> 
> But to reiterate, yes, it's illegal to drive under the influence of drugs and alcohol and if caught you will get a DWI.


So, it makes no difference if a person is under the influence of alcohol or marijuana, they are impaired and a danger to themselves and those around them. Marijuana is just as dangerious as alcohol.
I don't give a rats ***** if you get drunk or high, IN YOUR OWN HOME. I do care if you get drunk or high and get behind the wheel of an auto, get a gun, or operate a chem plant.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> So, it makes no difference if a person is under the influence of alcohol or marijuana, they are impaired and a danger to themselves and those around them. Marijuana is just as dangerious as alcohol.
> I don't give a rats ***** if you get drunk or high, IN YOUR OWN HOME. I do care if you get drunk or high and get behind the wheel of an auto, get a gun, or operate a chem plant.


What about flying an airplane? Now that would be cool....Far Out Man!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep, I agree with him too - finally.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> So, it makes no difference if a person is under the influence of alcohol or marijuana, they are impaired and a danger to themselves and those around them. Marijuana is just as dangerious as alcohol.
> I don't give a rats ***** if you get drunk or high, IN YOUR OWN HOME. I do care if you get drunk or high and get behind the wheel of an auto, get a gun, or operate a chem plant.


???... So is your stance to legalize pot or reinstate prohibition? because i'm pretty sure most everyone agrees with your statement i believe that the point here is that it is RIDICULOUS to make pot illegal when alcohol is seemingly worse on society. Besides if you read the history books the main reason it was ever made illegal in the first place was to try and keep the Mexicans from coming into California and how well did that work?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Shallow Minded said:


> What about flying an airplane? Now that would be cool....Far Out Man!


I think the person responsible in raising or lowering the control rods in a nuclear reactor would be cooler?:work: not


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

*The States Outlaw Recreational Marijuana Use.*

State governments were the first to limit the recreational use of marijuana. The first significant cannabis regulation appeared in 1906 in Washington, D.C. California was the first to outlaw â€œpreparations of hemp or loco weedâ€ in 1913. Other states soon followed: Wyoming (1915); Texas (1919), Iowa (1923), Nevada (1923), Oregon (1923), Washington (1923), Arkansas (1923), and Nebraska (1927).

States which banned the non-medical, recreational use of marijuana were primarily in the south and southwest, where economics and prejudice played a role. During The Great Depression (1929 â€" 1941), migrant workers from Mexico were no longer needed (nor welcome) in the United States. Since many of the migrant laborers smoked marihuana, it was thought that banning marijuana would encourage them to go back home, thus freeing jobs for unemployed Americans. Other states such as New Orleans, which banned non-medical marijuana usage in 1924, blamed cannabis for its high crime rate.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> Marijuana is just as dangerious as alcohol.
> 
> You may be right in terms of impaired is impaired, but you cannot smoke so much marijuana that you will go into a blackout, not be consciously aware of what you are doing, & not remember events from excessive use. If there was a way to OD on marijuana I would have done it...FACT. I have drank to excess where the results could have been detrimental on several occasions and that is why I don't drink today. Now as to the dangerous effects marijuana vs. alcohol on your body...not only are you not comparing apples to apples, apples to oranges, but you aren't in the same flippin fruit bowl. Alcohol destroys the liver, kidneys, & brain cells. If taking a few hits off your pipe in the evenings helps you relax and ease stress, and you can get away with it, then I say go for it. Stress WILL kill you! It is MUCH safer than alcohol or valium which are both depressents, which MJ is not. If we weren't supposed to enjoy grass, then God wouldn't have put it here. You know dam well Noah had a few seeds in his pocket. The American Indians were doing just fine smoking their cheeba out of their peace pipes until we showed up & got them to start drinking. Unless you have a brain injury of some type, there is NO WAY that you can believe that marijuana is just as dangerous as alcohol.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Shallow Minded said:


> What about flying an airplane? Now that would be cool....Far Out Man!


Don't be silly. Doctors, nurses, pilots, firemen, police officers, bus drivers, truck drivers, paramedics, etc should not smoke pot. If you sell cars, wait tables, turn wrenches, ring up groceries, own your own business, etc, then puff away. I'm not saying light up before you go to work, just like I hope you pro alcohol folks aren't saying it is OK to have several drinks before clocking in. Use common sense & keep things in perspective for the sake of a viable debate.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You may be right in terms of impaired is impaired, but you cannot smoke so much marijuana that you will go into a blackout, not be consciously aware of what you are doing, & not remember events from excessive use. If there was a way to OD on marijuana I would have done it...FACT. I have drank to excess where the results could have been detrimental on several occasions and that is why I don't drink today. Now as to the dangerous effects marijuana vs. alcohol on your body...not only are you not comparing apples to apples, apples to oranges, but you aren't in the same flippin fruit bowl. Alcohol destroys the liver, kidneys, & brain cells. If taking a few hits off your pipe in the evenings helps you relax and ease stress, and you can get away with it, then I say go for it. Stress WILL kill you! It is MUCH safer than alcohol or valium which are both depressents, which MJ is not. If we weren't supposed to enjoy grass, then God wouldn't have put it here. You know dam well Noah had a few seeds in his pocket. The American Indians were doing just fine smoking their cheeba out of their peace pipes until we showed up & got them to start drinking. Unless you have a brain injury of some type, there is NO WAY that you can believe that marijuana is just as dangerous as alcohol.


Speaking of comparing apples to apples...

Why say "take a few hits off your pipe in the evenings," then compare that to the effects of mass consumption of alcohol.

A beer after work or a glass of wine with a meal is not going to destroy your liver, kidneys or give you brain damage.

Keep the playing field level. Game on.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Alcohol is very destructive. The tweed not so much.

At least if they make weed legal then surly we will be able to buy beer on Sunday...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> So, it makes no difference if a person is under the influence of alcohol or marijuana, they are impaired and a danger to themselves and those around them. Marijuana is just as dangerious as alcohol.
> I don't give a rats ***** if you get drunk or high, IN YOUR OWN HOME. I do care if you get drunk or high and get behind the wheel of an auto, get a gun, or operate a chem plant.


sounds like your arguing for the sake of arguing

No one is saying they are ok with driving under the influence. There are laws that address that now, tomorrow and in 50+ years I would guess. They are not going away.

A person impaired in some way will always be a concern. It don't matter if it's drugs, alcohol, lack of sleep, medical condition or even distracted.

This is a perfect example of why more valid science needs to be done.

Colorado and Washington are too new and will need time to be able to show if this decision was good or bad.

California could be a good State to explore because it has been approved for medical use over a decade. At the time, people did the same, cried there will be a increase in drug use more accidents and people injured or killed.
What happened was younger people didn't drink alcohol as much.
There is no evidence that its use by teenagers has risen since the 1996 legalization.
Alcohol is far more dangerous to the users body than marijuana.

American Scientist reported, that alcohol is one of the most toxic drugs and using just 10 times what one would use to get the desired effect could lead to death. Marijuana is one of â€" if not the â€" least toxic drugs, requiring thousands of times the dose one would use to get the desired effect to lead to death. This â€œthousands of timesâ€ is actually theoretical, since there has never been a case of an individual dying from a marijuana overdose. 
Fact. CDC does not even have a category for deaths caused by the use of marijuana. Hundreds of alcohol overdose deaths occur the United States each year.

Get past the myths. 
http://archive.saferchoice.org/content/view/24/53/

And simply again, not one person has said the DUI/DWI laws need to be removed.

If marijuana was legal, everyone would turn into drug crazed zombies looking to run people down in their cars or get some firearms and go on shooting sprees is just wrong. I know it's hard to get past the government propaganda films but they are lies.

The Feds (FDA) needs to allow more access to research. This is still a major obstacle in finding ways to help people with some medical conditions.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

What it? What if? What if? Obviously there's going to be exceptions to any law on the books however from what I see most everyone here believes it should be legalized and controlled in the same way as alcohol. 

Give us, the people the responsibility to right to make our own choices. I don't someone else to tell me what I can and cannot handle.

And for those not willing to take that responsibilty to do so in a lawful manner, punish them to the full extent. No need to punish the masses.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> ChuChu said:
> 
> 
> > Marijuana is just as dangerious as alcohol.
> ...


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Backwater1 said:


> The black market will still exist. The cartels will not just go away.
> 
> Buying it on the street will be tax free and substantially cheaper than the legal purchase. Once purchased, no authorities will be able to know whether it was purchased from Fran in a dispensary or Z-Dawg on the corner, and now there will be no reprecussions either way.
> 
> The vast majority of marijuana will still pour across the border.


Once the markets settle down, supply gets in order, etc... the price will drop substantially.

Do you buy booze from hill billy Jim back in the woods, or do you go to HEB?

Most of us prefer to go to HEB, its a much easier transaction, I know what I am getting, and I am not dealing with shady individuals.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

"Enforcing marijuana prohibition costs taxpayers an estimated $10 billion annually and results in the arrest of more than 750,000 individuals per year -- far more than the total number of arrestees for all violent crimes combined, including murder, rape, robbery and aggravated assault."

http://norml.org/marijuana

Well, we have to keep the prisons overflowing, after all. It's a multi-billion dollar industry supported by propaganda and lobbyists. For instance I wonder how much vested interest Aramark has in keeping marijuana illegal. Or privately-run (corporate) prisons. Where prisoners are really just commodities. Terms of probation state you have to take drug tests. One positive test for marijuana, and back into prison you go. Tax-payers foot the bill. It's really quite a scam.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Don't be silly. Doctors, nurses, pilots, firemen, police officers, bus drivers, truck drivers, paramedics, etc should not smoke pot. If you sell cars, wait tables, turn wrenches, ring up groceries, own your own business, etc, then puff away. I'm not saying light up before you go to work, just like I hope you pro alcohol folks aren't saying it is OK to have several drinks before clocking in. Use common sense & keep things in perspective for the sake of a viable debate.


To expand - How many players in the NFL do you think smoke pot and can still play a brutal contact sport at a very _high_ level? College football? Double it and you may be close to the actual number.

With Colorado and Washington teams playing in the Suberbowl it is going to get a lot of press. NFL may even allow it, in states that allow it.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yams said:


> Once the markets settle down, supply gets in order, etc... the price will drop substantially.
> 
> Do you buy booze from hill billy Jim back in the woods, or do you go to HEB?
> 
> Most of us prefer to go to HEB, its a much easier transaction, I know what I am getting, and I am not dealing with shady individuals.


Prices drop substantially? Do you have any clue how cheap Mexico and other Central/South American groups can produce marijuana?

Alcohol has an extensive process and requires containment. Marijuana does not. You can throw it in a Ziploc, no process involved and that region has some of the cheapest labor costs in the world.

The same people smoking weed today will be the same people smoking weed when it is legalized. Would you pay $15.00 for a 12 pack at HEB or $1.00 at the same corner you have been getting it at for 10 years?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prices will bounce around. High quality vs Mexican dirt weed is not the same.

I found this while trying to find a study on the prices in California.
http://www.priceofweed.com/ You can find anything on the internet LOL

Now it makes me wonder why so cheap in Indiana? Less users, lower demand? More supply?

If we are going to allow our loved ones access to this for medical reasons, do we want them going to drug dealers in dangerous situations and getting who knows what, or to a trusted dispensary? They take great care in knowing the suppliers and closely examine the product (maybe closer than walmart examines their produce).


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

bill said:


> Prices will bounce around. High quality vs Mexican dirt weed is not the same.
> 
> I found this while trying to find a study on the prices in California.
> http://www.priceofweed.com/ You can find anything on the internet LOL
> ...


Are you ensenuating that the majority of marijuana users are elitists that even care about what they are smoking? or even folks doing it for medical reasons? The "medical use" term is a load of garbage for 90% of potheads. I'm stressed, solution = weed. I can't focus, solution = weed. I need more sleep, solution = weed. Etc Etc. There are folks who legitimately use it for treatment, but lets be realistic here. Most want it for recreational use.

Ask any LEO and I guarantee you that most of the marijuana they confiscate is total ****.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I wish I could live on the moon and get the heck away from all of you stoners and alcoholics...


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL You have been smoking too much marijuana and drinking too much alcohol. Impaired is impaired is impaired. Kill yourself let everyone else enjoy life.
> ...


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I wish I could live on the moon and get the heck away from all of you stoners and alcoholics...


I guess you're insinuating people arguing in favor of this additional freedom are either an alcoholic, stoner or both?

If so, I'll point at that I am neither.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Backwater1 said:


> Are you ensenuating that the majority of marijuana users are elitists that even care about what they are smoking? or even folks doing it for medical reasons? The "medical use" term is a load of garbage for 90% of potheads. I'm stressed, solution = weed. I can't focus, solution = weed. I need more sleep, solution = weed. Etc Etc. There are folks who legitimately use it for treatment, but lets be realistic here. Most want it for recreational use.
> 
> Ask any LEO and I guarantee you that most of the marijuana they confiscate is total ****.


Every pot head I have ever known is pretty **** picky when it comes to their stuff. I never knew there was so much that went into it, to be honest.

I still argue that most reasonable people would much rather buy it from a reputable source and perhaps pay more than buy it on the corner.

Pot may be cheap to make in Mexico, but the cost is in getting it here without losing it. Just because they legalize it here won't mean they will allow it to freely ship across the border, at least I don't think so.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Backwater1 said:


> Are you ensenuating that the majority of marijuana users are elitists that even care about what they are smoking? or even folks doing it for medical reasons? The "medical use" term is a load of garbage for 90% of potheads. I'm stressed, solution = weed. I can't focus, solution = weed. I need more sleep, solution = weed. Etc Etc. There are folks who legitimately use it for treatment, but lets be realistic here. Most want it for recreational use.
> 
> Ask any LEO and I guarantee you that most of the marijuana they confiscate is total ****.


I would venture yes, people do care what they are smoking. I don't support smoking as there are other ways to get the desired effect.
Considering in Colorado the prices were at $400 an oz would put it out of most peoples price range. That will keep the dealers in business.

It also brings up the point of "subsidize". I'm 100% in support of a free market but I don't want to see it abused. Prices will stay high if people can get the gov to help pay for it. That is bad in my eyes.

Remember, I'm looking at this from a medical point, not John Doe who wants to just get high. John Doe is going to do it, legal or not, so just remove him from the equation.

Let's focus on the people who have a medical reason. The reasons you gave would allow anyone to seek a Doctor Rx.

Recreational use right now could be contributed to it's new and legal. I do think some will try it but doubt it will become anything more than a fad. Those John Does don't care remember. They sure won't be buying $400 oz.
I have not read about a increase in any State to support the notion.

I do believe the current situation will create a danger. It was stated that Banks CC companies don't want to take the money. I don't care what the business is, you start having large amounts of cash and your going to have trouble. Business owners will have to start carrying weapons to protect themselves, workers and customers. This will cause the criminals to carry weapons to get the money and drugs. This is a real world situation places face now but when you consider banks not taking the money, it has to be held someplace. This seems like a unnecessary burden on the businesses and now even home invasions could escalate. Putting law abiding people at risk should not be a goal for any Government.

I believe there are zombies in California but not created over marijuana.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

txjustin said:


> ChuChu said:
> 
> 
> > Chu, like bill said above, you are just arguing for the sake of arguing.
> ...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Backwater1 said:


> Prices drop substantially? Do you have any clue how cheap Mexico and other Central/South American groups can produce marijuana?
> 
> Alcohol has an extensive process and requires containment. Marijuana does not. You can throw it in a Ziploc, no process involved and that region has some of the cheapest labor costs in the world.
> 
> The same people smoking weed today will be the same people smoking weed when it is legalized. Would you pay $15.00 for a 12 pack at HEB or $1.00 at the same corner you have been getting it at for 10 years?


Do you understand the difference in the swag that comes from there and the Hydro that is grown around the states??


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bill said:


> I would venture yes, people do care what they are smoking. I don't support smoking as there are other ways to get the desired effect.
> Considering in Colorado the prices were at $400 an oz would put it out of most peoples price range. That will keep the dealers in business.
> 
> It also brings up the point of "subsidize". I'm 100% in support of a free market but I don't want to see it abused. Prices will stay high if people can get the gov to help pay for it. That is bad in my eyes.
> ...


400$ an OZ is not a whole helluva lot higher that buying it on the street. It will probably be "better" and a constant supply rather than the dealer having different strains every other week. I would bet alot, that the more highend smokers will not hesitate to buy from a reputable source adn get a considerably better product.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> OK, pay attention....go read my first post on the thread. That is what I am "meaning".


You attempted to say it's just as dangerous as alcohol. In what respects? Health? Driving or operating machinery? If it's the latter, not 1 person has argued against you on that.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

txjustin said:


> You attempted to say it's just as dangerous as alcohol. In what respects? Health? Driving or operating machinery? If it's the latter, not 1 person has argued against you on that.


I have said it enough. Dangerious is dangerious is dangerious. Period, end of discussion.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> I have said it enough. Dangerious is dangerious is dangerious. Period, end of discussion.


I think you've had too much "dangerious" substances because you're not making sense.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I have said it enough. Dangerious is dangerious is dangerious. Period, end of discussion.


Well, more discussion is needed because we need to know what "Dangerious" means.



TH


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yams said:


> Every pot head I have ever known is pretty **** picky when it comes to their stuff. I never knew there was so much that went into it, to be honest.
> 
> I still argue that most reasonable people would much rather buy it from a reputable source and perhaps pay more than buy it on the corner.
> 
> Pot may be cheap to make in Mexico, but the cost is in getting it here without losing it. Just because they legalize it here won't mean they will allow it to freely ship across the border, at least I don't think so.


There are some high class potheads, but your majority are dope smokers who get whatever is available. Granted, they want the best quality for the price, but given the opportunity to buy $20 worth of **** weed today versus waiting a week for some $100 better quality, the user is going to buy what is in front of him. A lot of you folks forget (mainly because most folks on this board are pretty similar in monetary class status) about the run down ghettos, the rotten trailer parks, and other demographics that use drugs much more than the suburban neighborhood folks who can actually afford to buy quality over quantity. Add into the mix the broke college kids and you have a majority population who is just trying to find something quick and cheap. Perfect example is the successfulness of Walmart vs. Neiman Marcus.

The cost of getting $10 million in marijuana into the US is less than pennies on the dollar. And remember, street value is not production value. Growing weed in Mexico has essentially zero overhead. All profit. The cartels can lose 9 out of 10 huge shipments to confiscation, but that 10th shipment that made it to the streets covers the loss of the 9, covers all the transportation and operating expenses, plus buys them a mansion and the entire village its in. lol

Think about it. $65 Billion a year in the illegal US marijuana market. (averaging finds from 10 bil to 120 bil estimations) CO had $1 million in sales the first day. If all 50 states had the same sales numbers daily, there would be a total annual sales of $18.25 Billion.

That's only 30 percent of the annual market (and even that percentage is flawed because the $1 million in daily sales includes taxes)


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Backwater1 said:


> Think about it. $65 Billion a year in the illegal US marijuana market. (averaging finds from 10 bil to 120 bil estimations) CO had $1 million in sales the first day. If all 50 states had the same sales numbers daily (which is highly unlikely), there would be a total annual sales of *$18.25 Billion*.
> 
> That's only 30 percent of the annual market (and even that percentage is flawed because the $1 million in daily sales includes taxes)


Just imagine the taxes they could collect on top of that money.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Backwater1 said:


> There are some high class potheads, but your majority are dope smokers who get whatever is available. Granted, they want the best quality for the price, but given the opportunity to buy $20 worth of **** weed today versus waiting a week for some $100 better quality, the user is going to buy what is in front of him. A lot of you folks forget (mainly because most folks on this board are pretty similar in monetary class status) about the run down ghettos, the rotten trailer parks, and other demographics that use drugs much more than the suburban neighborhood folks who can actually afford to buy quality over quantity. Add into the mix the broke college kids and you have a majority population who is just trying to find something quick and cheap. Perfect example is the successfulness of Walmart vs. Neiman Marcus.
> 
> The cost of getting $10 million in marijuana into the US is less than pennies on the dollar. And remember, street value is not production value. Growing weed in Mexico has essentially zero overhead. All profit. The cartels can lose 9 out of 10 huge shipments to confiscation, but that 10th shipment that made it to the streets covers the loss of the 9, covers all the transportation and operating expenses, plus buys them a mansion and the entire village its in. lol
> 
> ...


How many people do you know that buy booze or cigs on the black market? Very, very few I imagine. Overall it would be a very low percentage.

Further, who cares about the monetary aspect really? It's about more freedom, less laws and overall lessening of the nanny state. Especially for a substance that is virtually harmless. Obviously I'm not talking about driving under the influence.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Well, more discussion is needed because we need to know what "Dangerious" means.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


danÂ·gerÂ·ous
ËˆdÄnjÉ™rÉ™s/
_adjective_
adjective: *dangerous*
*1*. 
able or likely to cause harm or injury.
"a dangerous animal"
synonyms:menacing, threatening, treacherous; Moresavage, wild, vicious, murderous, desperate 
"a dangerous animal"

antonyms:harmless


likely to cause problems or to have adverse consequences.
"our most dangerous opponents in the playoffs"
synonyms:hazardous, perilous, risky, high-risk, unsafe, unpredictable, precarious, insecure, touch-and-go, chancy, treacherous; More_informal_dicey, hairy 
"dangerous wiring"

antonyms:safe

Now, there is your definition.

You have your opinion, I have mine. END OF DISCUSSION. PERIOD.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

txjustin said:


> Further, who cares about the monetary aspect really?


I think you would be surprised.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

txjustin said:


> How many people do you know that buy booze or cigs on the black market? Very, very few I imagine. Overall it would be a very low percentage.
> 
> Further, who cares about the monetary aspect really? It's about more freedom, less laws and overall lessening of the nanny state. Especially for a substance that is virtually harmless. Obviously I'm not talking about driving under the influence.


Booze and cigarettes are production items that involve processes and machinery, therefore the cost of business is much higher, which edges out most black market investors.

Lets take Vodka for example. It has to be distilled, bottled and shipped. 1.75 liters of Grey Goose vodka weighs 2.52 kilos and costs $60.00

Now compare that to marijuana. 2.52 kilos of crappy weed is $12,621.00

Which product would you rather try to transport? lol. Profit margins on marijuana is hundreds of times greater than liquor or cigarettes. Cheap labor, low overhead, low capital requirements. There is a reason why the cartels are killing each other by the thousands for control of the trafficking routes.

Those same cartels could cut their sales price in half and still be making hundreds of percentages of profit. US "legalized" marijuana will never be able to touch the bargain on the black market. Too many taxes, agencies, vendors, etc involved.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Backwater1 said:


> Booze and cigarettes are production items that involve processes and machinery, therefore the cost of business is much higher, which edges out most black market investors.
> 
> Lets take Vodka for example. It has to be distilled, bottled and shipped. 1.75 liters of Grey Goose vodka weighs 2.52 kilos and costs $60.00
> 
> ...


Wow, glad I don't smoke anymore. I used to get swag for much, much cheaper. Like a fraction of that.

Regardless, I want maximum freedom. Especially for a substance that is virtually harmless.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

There was a story on a drugs inc. about a dealer that quit selling weed cause he couldnt compete with the medical mj that was widely available. You can make wine for almost nothing, yet people don't do it. Even skid row drunks buy liqour from a commercial establishment. I think the cartels will lose billions


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> You have your opinion, I have mine. END OF DISCUSSION. PERIOD.
> 
> Joke's on me...LOL! This is my practice wife. You guys set me up. No one else on this planet could be as annoying or hardheaded.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> ChuChu said:
> 
> 
> > You have your opinion, I have mine. END OF DISCUSSION. PERIOD.
> ...


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Backwater1 said:


> The cost of getting $10 million in marijuana into the US is less than pennies on the dollar. And remember, street value is not production value. Growing weed in Mexico has essentially zero overhead. All profit.


Growing ditch weed has no overhead where ever it is grown. When you buy a bag it even comes with a starter kit, its own seeds. The cartels are just sending up there growers to set up shop here so they don't have to ship it. It is literally a weed, it doesn't take skill to grow. If we cant stop thousands of people from crossing the border each day, how in the hail are we going to stop drugs and or criminals.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/h...oe/-/1735978/21560214/-/14s0mo1z/-/index.html

To the folks that think banks wont take the money of legit pot business -

Despite the fact that HSBC admitted to laundering billions of dollars for Colombian and Mexican drug cartels (among others) and violating a host of important banking laws (from the Bank Secrecy Act to the Trading With the Enemy Act), Breuer and his Justice Department elected not to pursue criminal prosecutions of the bank, opting instead for a "record" financial settlement of *$1.9 billion*, which as one analyst noted is about five weeks of income for the bank.

Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/politics...#ixzz2peBv1n00


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

It's getting close to Jungle time for this thread


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Shallow Minded said:


> It's getting close to Jungle time for this thread


I'm surprised it's made it this long. Some of these posts are quite comical!


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

txjustin said:


> Wow, glad I don't smoke anymore. I used to get swag for much, much cheaper. Like a fraction of that.
> 
> Regardless, I want maximum freedom. Especially for a substance that is virtually harmless.


Those numbers are just based off the link that someone provided earlier.

*Average Weed Prices In Texas*

*Quality* *Average ($/Oz.)** *Sample Size* 
High Quality $342.24 
Medium Quality $235.98 
Low Quality $142.03


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'm surprised it's made it this long. Some of these posts are quite comical!


It's not political. It is a topic that should be discussed as it is a *growing* area of interest. It's way past time rational discussion is made so medical research can be conducted. I'm always going to take the pov for the medical uses as I believe people that wish to abuse any drug is going to do it, legal or not. It is going to be in Texas for a vote in some time. We should be looking at the other States right now, find what works and what don't. Then if it ever becomes legal in Texas, we are ready.

Sure, there are going to be people against it, doubt there can be any topic or law that won't have people on both sides. But we need facts, not myths.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I doubt Texas will have legalized pot for at least 10+ years. We can't even get on the Casino bandwagon. 

I hate to say this. Until the current people in my parents age group 65+. Start dying off, or quit voting. None of these "sins" will become legal.

For the record, I've smoked pot before. Don't do it anymore (25 years). I'm not against it personally. But my employees have to pass a pee test, so do I. As far as Casino's go. I think they'd be a great revenue maker for Texas. Been in one less then 10 times my whole life.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

If it becomes legal in Texas, I will try it again. Use to really enjoy catching a buzz. Would much rather smoke than drink.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

txjustin said:


> I guess you're insinuating people arguing in favor of this additional freedom are either an alcoholic, stoner or both?
> 
> If so, I'll point at that I am neither.


I just think it's funny that I made it through 44 years of life and have never used a tobacco product or tried an illegal drug. For God's sake man, I just know how to say no... as do most real men. If you need a mind altering drug to relax (except medicinal) then maybe you need rethink the path you're on. I relax just fine, sitting on the dock reeling in piggy perch.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

I think Obama is trying to appeal to a new group of voters. like he has done with the other groups he has singled out ..!!!!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I think I might start smoking lots of it, go broke and claim full disability as a result of it!! Then the gov't and the taxpayers can continue to buy it for me!!!! lol Think not but it is going to happen


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Smoke em if you got em.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I think the naysayers don't really have a legitimate arguement. 

They are simply trying to stir the pot....... :biggrin:


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Backwater1 said:


> There are some high class potheads, but your majority are dope smokers who get whatever is available. Granted, they want the best quality for the price, but given the opportunity to buy $20 worth of **** weed today versus waiting a week for some $100 better quality, the user is going to buy what is in front of him. A lot of you folks forget (mainly because most folks on this board are pretty similar in monetary class status) about the run down ghettos, the rotten trailer parks, and other demographics that use drugs much more than the suburban neighborhood folks who can actually afford to buy quality over quantity. Add into the mix the broke college kids and you have a majority population who is just trying to find something quick and cheap. Perfect example is the successfulness of Walmart vs. Neiman Marcus.
> 
> The cost of getting $10 million in marijuana into the US is less than pennies on the dollar. And remember, street value is not production value. Growing weed in Mexico has essentially zero overhead. All profit. The cartels can lose 9 out of 10 huge shipments to confiscation, but that 10th shipment that made it to the streets covers the loss of the 9, covers all the transportation and operating expenses, plus buys them a mansion and the entire village its in. lol
> 
> ...


You must get your numbers from the same place the guys who set our snapper limits do...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well hey..anything thatll make my one piddly fish look like four...im all for


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope the national media makes fun of the fact, that the only two states to legalize marijuana are both going to the Superbowl. Many will take that as a sign...


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

blaze 'em said:


> You must get your numbers from the same place the guys who set our snapper limits do...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I got mine from Texas Instruments.

Don't shoot the messenger. I'm just supplying the information. Feel free to do your own research and report your findings. It wouldn't necessarily effect me personally as I think I would be able to find more productive hobbies than getting stoned lol

The important fact here is that employers will still continue to employ drug-free individuals. So the only folks smoking weed will be small business owners, retirees, college kids and government leeches. Those folks are basically the same people whom are already consuming marijuana while its illegal.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

Backwater1 said:


> I got mine from Texas Instruments.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger. I'm just supplying the information. Feel free to do your own research and report your findings. It wouldn't necessarily effect me personally as I think I would be able to find more productive hobbies than getting stoned lol
> 
> The important fact here is that employers will still continue to employ drug-free individuals. So the only folks smoking weed will be small business owners, retirees, college kids and government leeches. Those folks are basically the same people whom are already consuming marijuana while its illegal.


if you really believe that employers only employ drug free individuals, I've got a beach house in Arizona I need to sell you .


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Backwater1 said:


> I got mine from Texas Instruments.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger. I'm just supplying the information. Feel free to do your own research and report your findings. It wouldn't necessarily effect me personally as I think I would be able to find more productive hobbies than getting stoned lol
> 
> The important fact here is that employers will still continue to employ drug-free individuals. So the only folks smoking weed will be small business owners, retirees, college kids and government leeches. Those folks are basically the same people whom are already consuming marijuana while its illegal.


forgot the common worker.. now the whole populations covered. my research was life ,in which i live ,not in a bubble.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

seabo said:


> forgot the common worker.. now the whole populations covered. my research was life ,in which i live ,not in a bubble.


 What a great basis for a theory. Out with all those fancy numbers and non-biased data...

If your research is true, I am glad your bubble does not run a forklift around my bubble.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Good to see everyone still getting along this morning.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

its all fun and games till someone gets shown up.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL You have been smoking too much marijuana and drinking too much alcohol. Impaired is impaired is impaired. Kill yourself let everyone else enjoy life.
> ...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

PUFF PUFF PASS! cough,cough,cough


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

*Physiological Effects of Marijuana*

The active ingredient in marijuana is THC. That's short for delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
THC is rapidly absorbed after smoking pot. Within minutes, THC and the other substances in marijuana smoke cause short-term medical effects.
Continue reading below...

Signs of using marijuana include:

Rapid heart rate
Increased blood pressure
Increased rate of breathing
Red eyes
Dry mouth
Increased appetite, or "the munchies"
Slowed reaction time
These effects are reduced after three or four hours. However, marijuana hangs around in your system for as long as a month after smoking. The lingering effects mean you're impaired for several days to weeks after the high wears off.
*Psychological Effects of Marijuana*

According to the National Institute on Drug Abuse, the main effects of marijuana on mood vary and may include euphoria, calmness, anxiety, or paranoia. Getting high or "stoned" is the reason most pot smokers use marijuana.

Other short-term psychological effects of pot include:

Distorted sense of time
Paranoia
Magical or "random" thinking
Short-term memory loss
Anxiety and depression
These psychological signs of using pot also generally ease after a few hours. But residual effects can last for days.
*Risks of Marijuana Use*

The risks of smoking marijuana go up with heavy use. Although the link has never been proven, many experts believe heavy pot smokers are at increased risk for lung cancer.
Heavy marijuana use lowers men's testosterone levels and sperm count and quality. Pot could decrease libido and fertility in some heavy-smoking men.
Contrary to what many pot smokers may tell you, marijuana _is_ addictive, at least psychologically. Even among occasional users, one in 12 can feel withdrawal symptoms if they can't get high when they want to. Among heavy pot smokers, the rates of dependence are higher.

Many experts also believe that marijuana is physically addictive. Symptoms of withdrawal from pot might include:

Aggression
Anxiety
Depressed mood
Decreased appetite


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL...The only side effect I ever noticed was the wrath of Mom for emptying the fridge. :rybka:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Backwater1 said:


> Those numbers are just based off the link that someone provided earlier.
> 
> *Average Weed Prices In Texas*
> 
> ...


these numbers came out of left field or from law enforcement, not even close to the actual market price in Texas


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> *Physiological Effects of Marijuana*
> 
> The active ingredient in marijuana is THC. That's short for delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
> THC is rapidly absorbed after smoking pot. Within minutes, THC and the other substances in marijuana smoke cause short-term medical effects.
> ...


Ok. Now compare that to 88,000 alcohol related deaths a year. Which is worse? Hmmmmm. Fyi deaths from smoking tobacco: 450,000


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*The lingering effects mean you're impaired for several days to weeks after the high wears off.*

This is why you never rely upon WebMD. Its trash.

Impaired for several days to weeks? Right.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

This guy is talking about you ChuChu....


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

jc said:


> these numbers came out of left field or from law enforcement, not even close to the actual market price in Texas


Well there's not really a big choice of online illegal drug price tracking websites. lol

http://www.priceofweed.com/

They seem a little high, but even if they were half that, the difference of profit between a bottle of vodka and an equal weight of marijuana is astronomical.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Never tried it and never will but it has done a number on my 15 yo grandaughter. In my limited research, it seems to affect younger people way worse than adults. My $.02


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

This guy was a narcotics officer in Texas, watch the video and see what he thinks. I have posted this before when this subject came up.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

Melon said:


> What is the world coming to?
> 
> Making moonshine on TV and smoking dope on the I-net!
> 
> Lawdy! lol


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

O My Gawd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fedupfisherman (Nov 27, 2013)

fishroadie said:


> this guy was a narcotics officer in texas, watch the video and see what he thinks. I have posted this before when this subject came up.


 great video


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

The food industry is setting up shop in Colorado and Washington and developing a whole new market. 
"With marijuana now legal in Colorado, the food industry is creating gourmet munchies, THC-spiked sodas, and foodâ€"pot pairings. Welcome to the new cannabis cuisine! "
http://www.bonappetit.com/entertain.../cannabis-cuisine-colorado/?slide=1#?slide=10

And this spring both states will become major travel destinations.

Legalization is going to be an economic boon far beyond what most people expected.

Unfortunately with so many backwards thinking people here, Texas will be standing on the sidelines, a mere spectator in this new industry. But what's really sad is that some people here have been so brainwashed against this herb they won't even allow it, for it's proven medical benefits.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I have posted this before when the subject came up. Its nothing more than prohibition. This group of law enforcment have done there research.

http://www.leap.cc/


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> *Physiological Effects of Marijuana*
> 
> The active ingredient in marijuana is THC. That's short for delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
> THC is rapidly absorbed after smoking pot. Within minutes, THC and the other substances in marijuana smoke cause short-term medical effects.
> ...


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

spuds said:


> The food industry is setting up shop in Colorado and Washington and developing a whole new market.
> "With marijuana now legal in Colorado, the food industry is creating gourmet munchies, THC-spiked sodas, and foodâ€"pot pairings. Welcome to the new cannabis cuisine! "
> http://www.bonappetit.com/entertain.../cannabis-cuisine-colorado/?slide=1#?slide=10
> 
> ...


 A new food market developing in Colorado - Capitalism at it's finest!


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/20/health/marijuana-versus-alcohol/index.html?hpt=hp_bn1
> 
> About 88,000 Americans die each year because of excessive alcohol use, according to the CDC. Nearly half of those deaths are from chronic alcohol use -- liver failure, for example -- while the other half are attributable to acute situations, such as alcohol poisoning or a drunken driving accident. There are an average of 1,600 alcohol poisoning deaths, or overdoses, each year.
> Weed can kill you too, as this drug dealer showed.
> ...


See, the problem is that you are using 2006-2010 numbers and reasoning. Anti-pot people are still using 1930's "data" and "logic".

I'm yet to meet ANYONE who smoked too much and went home to beat on their spouse.... As for alcohol... I think you know where I'm going with this.

Anybody who says 'pot ruined xxxx's life', their life was either gone, even without the pot, or it was ruined because they ended up in jail due to the war on drugs/lack of personal responsibility. :headknock


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They got candy in the pot shops in Colorado, and have for the past year or two. Tootsie Rolls, all sorts of stuff. You don't need no stinkin' pipe...Time to make an investment in the food industry.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> They got candy in the pot shops in Colorado, and have for the past year or two. Tootsie Rolls, all sorts of stuff. You don't need no stinkin' pipe...Time to make an investment in the food industry.


10 stocks to consider

http://voices.yahoo.com/420-munchies-stoners-menu-1363027.html?cat=71


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

For those who said it will never happen in Texas, Gov Perry is considering medical use now and change the way we treat people arrested for pot, making drug courts and fines the standard over locking them up.

I was waiting to see if anyone was going to bring this up, guess not 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/01/23/perry-marijuana-davos/4803929/

http://www.politico.com/story/2014/01/rick-perry-texas-pot-102559.html

http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/lo...erry-for-decriminalization-of-pot-5168667.php

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...rges-move-toward-marijuana-decriminalization/

I know it's tough on the news reporters these days with Snowmegaden and what all Justin Bieber is doing.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

*weed*

Say what you want. It's called voting, vote for what you want!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

bill said:


> For those who said it will never happen in Texas, Gov Perry is considering medical use now and change the way we treat people arrested for pot, making drug courts and fines the standard over locking them up.
> 
> I was waiting to see if anyone was going to bring this up, guess not
> 
> ...


LOL wait till the revenue raising cop haters get through with this.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

bill said:


> For those who said it will never happen in Texas, Gov Perry is considering medical use now and change the way we treat people arrested for pot, making drug courts and fines the standard over locking them up.
> 
> I was waiting to see if anyone was going to bring this up, guess not
> 
> ...


I think Perry is heading down the right path. 
I'm a libertarian, and all for all out legalization. But people's attitudes about freedom and liberty would honestly have to change for that to happen. What Perry is suggesting is a common sense bridge. Stop stuffing people in jail for a joint, and lets see what happens.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.nbcnews.com/#/health/health-news/pot-fuels-surge-drugged-driving-deaths-n22991


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Follow the money trail. If they're making millions in taxes in Colorado, and people aren't stumbling around in the streets like a zombie movieâ€”why hail, maybe we should take a closer look at this mary-ju-wana. Yes sir.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

.http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/02/14/banks-legalized-marijuana-business/5485067/


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

seabo said:


> .http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/02/14/banks-legalized-marijuana-business/5485067/


I saw this a few days ago, and agree with it. If a business is following laws of the state they operate in, they should have the same privileges offered any other business.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Might oughta pick up some stock in Doritos and jack links beef jerky for the up and coming munchfest...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ChuChu said:


> But it is just as dangerious as alcohol.


People that think like you are more dangerous than alcohol.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> People that think like you are more dangerous than alcohol.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


At least I can think for myself.

http://www.nbcnews.com/#/health/health-news/pot-fuels-surge-drugged-driving-deaths-n22991


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> At least I can think for myself.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/#/health/health-news/pot-fuels-surge-drugged-driving-deaths-n22991


This keeps coming up and I still don't see the connection or proof.

This has been covered in the jungle


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

bill said:


> This keeps coming up and I still don't see the connection or proof.
> 
> This has been covered in the jungle


This thread was not and is not in your jungle.

As far as connection and/or proof, just read, watch, and listen and make your own determination.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> This thread was not and is not in your jungle.
> 
> As far as connection and/or proof, just read, watch, and listen and make your own determination.


I did make my own determination. It was useless data.

It is a legal substance now and it can be detected up to a week. So how are you surprised some more people have had it found in their system? I asked the question in OUR Jungle. Did they test for high blood pressure? If they did (and I doubt it) but if more were found to have high blood pressure, could you not draw the conclusion that was a factor?

Alcohol still remains the highest risk involving auto accidents, are you in support of prohibition again?

What about texting while driving. The simple fact you are at a 23X greater risk of being in a accident, are you in support of banning cell phones?

No where in the "Study" listed does is say MJ was the sole factor in these accidents, in fact it never even gives other indicators at what could be the cause.

No one, not now or then is in support of driving under the influence of any alcohol or drugs. It's illegal.

In the very article that keeps coming up, this keeps getting ignored....why?

"A separate study â€" also based on FARS data â€" found that in states where medical marijuana was approved, traffic fatalities decrease by as much as 11 percent during the first year after legalization. Written by researchers at the University of Colorado, Oregon and Montana State University, the paper was published in 2013 in the Journal of Law & Economics."

http://www.nhtsa.gov/FARS Fatality Analysis Reporting System


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

(insert popcorn smilie here)


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

bill said:


> I did make my own determination. It was useless data.
> 
> It is a legal substance now and it can be detected up to a week. So how are you surprised some more people have had it found in their system? I asked the question in OUR Jungle.[/QUOTE]
> LOL no, it's your jungle. The only posts I have in your jungle is when a thread was moved. But that makes no difference.
> ...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

My 20 year old Air Force son said it best

I don't want to see a stoned nation - and it will have negative consequences for us all. The stoners like Obama are flying the plane now.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> bill said:
> 
> 
> > I did make my own determination. It was useless data.
> ...


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, I much preferred the cocaine cowboy who flew F-102s out of Ellington AFB. And skipped town when he couldn't pass a drug test.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

TrueblueTexican said:


> My 20 year old Air Force son said it best
> 
> I don't want to see a stoned nation - and it will have negative consequences for us all. The stoners like Obama are flying the plane now.


You still here? Really, if your having trouble finding planes and ships leaving America, we can help. For someone who don't want to be in America, you sure are taking your time leaving.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Government, I can't decide for myself when/where/if it's safe to smoke a joint. I'm also afraid that someone else's decisions will corrupt me! Can you please make more laws telling me what I should do?

The fact that some of you call yourselves conservative is laughable


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree with his comments except for the one I pasted below, which I find utterly ridiculous. Marijuana is a natural substance that is not altered in any way, unlike coke and meth.

â€œIf marijuana is fully legalized and at some point folks say, Well, we can come up with a negotiated dose of cocaine that we can show is not any more harmful than vodka, are we open to that?â€ Obama wondered. â€œIf somebody says, Weâ€™ve got a finely calibrated dose of meth, it isnâ€™t going to kill you or rot your teeth, are we O.K. with that?â€


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Obama wondered. â€œIf somebody says, Weâ€™ve got a finely calibrated dose of meth, it isnâ€™t going to kill you or rot your teeth, are we O.K. with that?â€


They already do, it's called adderall.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

boom! said:


> They already do, it's called adderall.


very true


----------

